

Show HN: Lean Designs can now create entire webpages - matt1
http://www.leandesigns.com/

======
matt1
Hey guys, this is a _huge_ milestone for Lean Designs. You can now design
complete websites and export them to quality HTML/CSS without writing a single
line of code.

This tool started out as jMockups, a high fidelity mockup tool, and has
evolved into this web design tool with feedback from a lot users, including
many of you.

Here's a quick blog post summarizing the changes in today's release:
[http://blog.leandesigns.com/2011/05/lean-designs-can-now-
exp...](http://blog.leandesigns.com/2011/05/lean-designs-can-now-export-full-
webpages/)

I'd appreciate any thoughts you have.

